# Z4 Premium sound package issue



## Zfan (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi all, 

The premium sound package on my 2011 Z4 was a huge selling point for me. By far one of the best sounding systems I have ever heard. A few days ago I turned the power on and immediately new something was wrong. Most of the balance was up front and wasn't balanced properly. If an HD station is playing it sounds fairly decent with the volume turned high. On a normal stereo sound station the rears only sound like the speakers are cracking and very distorted especially during vocals. I played around with all the different settings and learned that when I removed the Dolby surround feature the cracking and distortion went away. I thought about just leaving that feature off but that defeats the purpose of having a premium sound package stereo. Besides, the difference that Dolby pro logic makes is huge. It really brings out the highs and mids in the system, and with it turned off it just sounds cheap. I brought it to BMW and all they did was perform a software upgrade which did absolutely nothing. My guess is that the amp or head unit is bad.

Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Zfan (Jun 21, 2013)

Anyone know where the amplifier is located? I know it's not next to the battery. I'm thinking of tearing into the system this weekend.


----------

